

TapEngage (YC S11) acquired by Dropbox - sean_lynch
http://blog.tapengage.com/2012/07/tapengage-joining-dropbox/

======
ikailan
(I noticed that this was posted by Sean)

Congrats to Sean! For people that aren't aware, for a long time, Sean was the
lone product manager on Google App Engine, and he played a significant role in
helping that product scale.

------
kyro
Interesting acquisition.

Perhaps Dropbox is moving more in the media center direction with their mobile
apps, which are currently rather bland lists of folders and files. I could see
them creating a much more interactive mobile interface to access your data and
embedding ads throughout. I'd hate for them to go the way of online video and
force you to watch an ad to open a file.

~~~
nl
I'm not sure how you get that - I assumed this was a fairly conventional
Aquirhire.

Having said that....

SugarSync has a deal with Samsung where you can keep your files in SugarSync
and play them on (some) Samsung Smart TVs. Seems like a win/win - SugarSync
gets distribution and Samsung gets a nice feature.

Dropbox is already playing a similar space with its deals to get on Android
phones.

------
amirmc
I'm curious. Are there any other cases where one YC company has acquired
another? Is this the first?

~~~
oxwrist
Certainly not the first. I remembered there's Loopt acquiring GraffitiGeo but
I'm sure there's more: [http://techcrunch.com/2009/10/20/mobile-social-
network-wars-...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/10/20/mobile-social-network-wars-
loopt-acquires-graffitigeo/)

------
mshafrir
Congrats Sean and Matt!

------
RachelF
Is Dropbox getting into ad-supported models?

~~~
leeskye
Was this in acquihire or is Dropbox intending to get into the tablet ad
network game (<http://www.tapengage.com/about>)?

------
FredBrach
Is there a link between tablet-ads and dropbox? Sounds like a talent
acquisition mmh?

~~~
nickwoodhams
Relevant ads based on your Dropbox contents? Interested in the motive here.

